# Friday Night Flatties!!



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Loaded up the old Pathfinder Friday afternoon and met Scott (LiteCatch) and Tobe at the house around 5:30 p.m. for our first flounder gigging trip this year. Was a beautiful night with calm seas and light wind, not too many boats atthePickens area and westarted our search forflattiesaround sunset. Night started out slow with no fish spotted for a couple of hours. Finally put the first fish in the cooler and had steady action till about midnight. Ended up with 15 fish, biggest 21 1/2" and weighed 4 1/2 pounds on the boga grip. Great night with aeven bettercrew....although LiteCatchwas fooled by some Bat Rays wearing a flounder costume for Halloween!! oke


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch!!:clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

:bowdown


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Those are some nice fish.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess! thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Those on that first row are some fine ones!!! Good job!!! :letsdrink


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice mess of fish. :toast


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great job guys! See you got a few hefties too! 

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## jaredtyler05 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow 15 flounder. That makes for a great trip.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report guys, we hooked and lined 6 keepers this weekend with lots and lots of undersized ones.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that was fun! i fried up some last night!! makes me want to get back out there. those flounder sure do taste good. should have gone last night instead of watching the down fall of our country.


----------

